# Ah there multiplying!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Got a shock tonight. heres the story from the beggining. I went away for the weekend so took my box of mice into work as tey are not drinking form there water bottle and still using water bowls. So in the week one of the does had a litter of 4 and on friday when i took them into work i cleaned the box and found a new pinky, the other doe didnt look fat so i asumed her or the other one must had munched some so i put it in the nest withthe others. Monday when i went to work i looked in the nest and all 5 were there and doing well. Brought them home on tuesday and havent looked in the nest since. Well tonight i had a look to see how they were doing and had a huge shock there was no longer 5 babies there was 14! The other doe must have hidden them somewhere else when i looked on monday. :shock:


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

:lol: hahaha thats so weird, exciting though


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Very odd. :lol: On the bright side, you'll have 14 beautiful pups!


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

wow that must have been a nice suprise


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah i had a big shock, at first i just thought i was seeing things in the poor light untill i started pulling them out. Most looked very slim so ive kept back the chiukyiest two. The older 4 are still looking nice and chunky.


----------

